# Bulls Eye Sealcoat



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

My local HD and my local Lowes have both stopped carrying Bulls Eye Sealcoat. I really like de-waxed shellac, it goes under anything, dries fast and brushes never actually have to be cleaned (but I do). It's also about the most non-toxic finish there is. So I priced de-waxed flakes, and for the equivalent 2-lb cut, it would cost $80/gal to mix it myself. I think the last can I bought was about $55.

I know there are new and possibly better finishes, but dagnabbit, I'm old enough to be as contrary as I want! I asked the local sales guys about it, they know nothing - it just stopped coming in. I'll try some other lumber/paint stores. I just wonder why something that's been on their shelves for decades would be discontinued.

Probably something the government did.

Ken


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

http://www.rockler.com/zinsser-bullseye-sealcoat

or

http://www.woodcraft.com/Product/2004758/42528/Bulls-Eye-Sealcoat-Universal-Sanding-Sealer-1-Gallon.aspx?keyword=&refcode=10INGOPB&device=c&network=g&matchtype=&gclid=CODS-veZwLwCFSISMwodthkAGA


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

PRODUCT SOLD : Online Only
Item cannot be shipped to the following state(s): AK,CA,CT,GU,HI,OR,PR,VI
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Zinsser-1-gal-Clear-Shellac-Traditional-Finish-and-Sealer-2-Pack-00301/202058881

Looks like the gallons may be purchased online.

Weird.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Menard's carry it if you have Menard's in your neck of the woods/


----------



## ClintSearl (Dec 8, 2011)

Consider yourself lucky, and try a real finish.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Amazon sells it as well, but you might try calling Zinsser and seeing if they can give you the name of a local retailer that stocks it.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

And Lowes also stopped carrying Deft products in favor of the Rustoleum junk.


----------



## kdc68 (Mar 2, 2012)

+1 for Menards…..


----------



## gamygeezer (Jan 22, 2014)

I can get it at the local Ace hardware store. The mini-rant was mostly for humor - a grumpy old geezer pissed that his routine was upset. Although I do like shellac, for all the reasons I mentioned. Plus I get a pretty good finish when I pad it on.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Shellac is a great finish, no doubt about it ( and seriously underrated). Guess that's not everyone's opinion though.


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

When it wasn't in local stores, I ordered it online from Highland Woodworking in Atlanta. Works great. Local stores still won't answer my questions about why they carry the waxed versions but not the de-waxed version.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Consider yourself lucky, and try a real finish.

Hmmmm, just what might a real finish be?


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

As sure as the sun will rise in the morning, Mr. Searl will slam shellac, which he's previously admitted that he's never used….


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

To me Shellac is the most real finish there is.

Obviously Mr Searl really doesn't understand how versatile it is.


----------



## Tdogg (Jan 12, 2010)

Went to HD, Lowes and local Ace trying to find this last weekend. Burned a half of tank if gas and still didn't find. Had to order from Rockler. Came in just on time for me to use this weekend. It is a great washcoat!


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

You can always get HD to ship it to your store for free and pick it up at customer service.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Was at Lowes a couple weeks ago, they still had both kinds of Bulleye Shellac on the shelf, in quart cans.

Now just called Clear, or, Amber.


----------

